# St. Louis + JKD



## Spartan (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone know of any JKD teachers around St. Louis MO?

Spartan


----------



## simplicity (Dec 13, 2007)

This seminar in August 2008, tell Paul Bax I sent you.....I'm helping him with hosting this seminar....Here is the link:

http://www.thejkdbrotherhood.com/page171/page171.html





Keep "IT" Real,
Sifu John McNabney


----------



## Spartan (Dec 15, 2007)

Have you heard of a guy named Dave Rawlings? To my knowledge, he's one of Guro Inosanto's instructors and he just moved to St. Louis. I've heard positive things about him on the internet, but so far have been unable to contact him.


----------



## g-bells (Dec 30, 2007)

like john said, if you can make it, go to the seminar. you'll have a chance to work with some of the best people involved in jkd


----------



## Bodhisattva (Jan 2, 2008)

Spartan said:


> Anyone know of any JKD teachers around St. Louis MO?
> 
> Spartan


 
come check us out, the link is below in my signature.  I did JKD at various places in St. Louis for years.  Now I work MMA skills at St. Louis Training Circle.  We do some stick stuff now and then, too.  You should really come by - we have a lot of fun.


----------

